# Mexican applying to USC - Peter Stark Producing Program & AFI - Producing Program



## Purple

Hi,

I just applied to Peter Stark Producing Program and I am finishing up my application to AFI. Very excited about the possibility of entering any of these two. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jenovard

Very cool. I’ll be coming from Tokyo. I debated AFI and Stark but ended up choosing to only apply to Stark. AFI is a bit expensive and I wanted a more traditional university experience (big campus, diverse students in other programs etc).

What are your opinions of the differences between the programs? Do you have a preference?


----------



## Purple

jenovard said:


> Very cool. I’ll be coming from Tokyo. I debated AFI and Stark but ended up choosing to only apply to Stark. AFI is a bit expensive and I wanted a more traditional university experience (big campus, diverse students in other programs etc).
> 
> What are your opinions of the differences between the programs? Do you have a preference?


Hello! 

Really cool that you are coming from Tokyo! Always wanted to go, I have a friend that has been living there for almost 10 years now. 

I was struggling with the same dilemma haha.

I think both have amazing curriculum and professors, and I think both will allow us to make amazing connections, and if you give it all I think both can help create an amazing career. 

I am a little more inclined into Stark because of its balance between business and creativity, which I feel is a little more useful for my career plan... and another fact for me is that I know more starkies than people that have studied at AFI, so I feel a little closer to that community, and I have seen firsthand what Stark has done for them, and it's amazing...

I still have to say that AFI's approach is also very interesting and exciting. I think their hands-on program, always making teams consolidated by one person from each discipline is an amazing way to learn, create contacts and really experience Hollywood. I have to say that AFI price is something that almost made me not apply...  but will see how that goes! 

I feel that the main difference is that Stark is focused on creating executives and AFI is focused on creating producers which could become executives of course, but not necessarily. IDK... I think both are amazing and I would be really happy either way. 

BTW... have you got any info about the Stark interview? I can't stop checking my email haha.


----------



## jenovard

Purple said:


> Hello!
> 
> Really cool that you are coming from Tokyo! Always wanted to go, I have a friend that has been living there for almost 10 years now.
> 
> I was struggling with the same dilemma haha.
> 
> I think both have amazing curriculum and professors, and I think both will allow us to make amazing connections, and if you give it all I think both can help create an amazing career.
> 
> I am a little more inclined into Stark because of its balance between business and creativity, which I feel is a little more useful for my career plan... and another fact for me is that I know more starkies than people that have studied at AFI, so I feel a little closer to that community, and I have seen firsthand what Stark has done for them, and it's amazing...
> 
> I still have to say that AFI's approach is also very interesting and exciting. I think their hands-on program, always making teams consolidated by one person from each discipline is an amazing way to learn, create contacts and really experience Hollywood. I have to say that AFI price is something that almost made me not apply...  but will see how that goes!
> 
> I feel that the main difference is that Stark is focused on creating executives and AFI is focused on creating producers which could become executives of course, but not necessarily. IDK... I think both are amazing and I would be really happy either way.
> 
> BTW... have you got any info about the Stark interview? I can't stop checking my email haha.


That was a really good explanation. Thanks! I love Tokyo/Japan and I'm hoping to come back and work in film here after school. So definitely come when the world opens up again. 

I definitely think a motivated and hardworking person can take any education and do something great. So between AFI and USC I don't think there's a bad choice. I'm leaning more towards interest in the business aspect of film so, for example, I'm really excited about taking one of Stark's courses on budgeting films haha. 

At any rate, I'm sure we'll get a good education at either place. I exchanged emails with a current first-year student after seeing her in the virtual open house. She said that her interview request came at the beginning of March and was only 20 minutes. It seemed to just be to confirm that she had a good personality and review one of her essay answers. So I've been assuming we won't hear anything until the beginning of March at the earliest and we have to make a decision by the end of March I believe. Have you heard anything different?


----------



## jenovard

jenovard said:


> That was a really good explanation. Thanks! I love Tokyo/Japan and I'm hoping to come back and work in film here after school. So definitely come when the world opens up again.
> 
> I definitely think a motivated and hardworking person can take any education and do something great. So between AFI and USC I don't think there's a bad choice. I'm leaning more towards interest in the business aspect of film so, for example, I'm really excited about taking one of Stark's courses on budgeting films haha.
> 
> At any rate, I'm sure we'll get a good education at either place. I exchanged emails with a current first-year student after seeing her in the virtual open house. She said that her interview request came at the beginning of March and was only 20 minutes. It seemed to just be to confirm that she had a good personality and review one of her essay answers. So I've been assuming we won't hear anything until the beginning of March at the earliest and we have to make a decision by the end of March I believe. Have you heard anything different?


Actually I may be wrong. That student was contacted in March but it seems most people hear about early to mid February. I guess my anxiety starts sooner... haha


----------



## Purple

Totally agree! I'm actually excited about that class too haha!! 

Yes, I have read and heard that end of January/ beginning through mid-February is the most common... so let's see!  But I am always afraid that things change for some reason hahaha 

Well, all the luck and if you hear anything from them please share haha


----------

